# Anyone use a 3 point spreader for sand Salt



## eze (Aug 23, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used a 3 point tractor spreader for a sand/salt mix. It does have an agitator in it if that makes a difference.( just looking to know if it would do an ok job) i just picked up a 50 spot lot right up the street from me and could drive my tractor to it in less then a minute. I would rather not have to buy a sander just for the one lot as all my other accounts are all residentials and dont require treating. plus around here you never know what we will get for storms and it may take forever to pay off. I could pay someone to come sand it, but its a YMCA and they suckered me into a price that doesnt leave me very much profit


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

I use a Vicon 3pt pto powered spreader for bulk rock salt spreading on one of my jobs. The tractor and spreader stays on the site and it has worked for me for over 15 years. I just added a smaller spreader on a smaller tractor , again a 3pt hitch unit to spread calicum cloride pellets on an exposed aggregate courtyard about 8,000 sq/ft and about 2,000 ft of 60" sidewalks. So far it has worked out fine this year!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I used a Lely 2010 3 point salter/ sander for the past 3 winters. Worked very well. It's also listed in the used equipment section and ebay for sale. Don't have the tractor anymore.


----------



## glawnfarms (Dec 17, 2010)

I use a Herd 750 pound unit for salt on a 50 horse JD tractor as a back up for my truck spreader, works very well with bagged salt, does not work well with bulk salt


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*sander, salter, etc.*



eze;1157408 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever used a 3 point tractor spreader for a sand/salt mix. It does have an agitator in it if that makes a difference.( just looking to know if it would do an ok job) i just picked up a 50 spot lot right up the street from me and could drive my tractor to it in less then a minute. I would rather not have to buy a sander just for the one lot as all my other accounts are all residentials and dont require treating. plus around here you never know what we will get for storms and it may take forever to pay off. I could pay someone to come sand it, but its a YMCA and they suckered me into a price that doesnt leave me very much profit


You will not go wrong with the smallest Vicon pendulum spreader as you willl be able to use it for sand and salt both with the salting discharge tube as well as being able to spread in narrow bands with zero waste for your residential customers with the swing limiting controls for the spreader. the smallest Vicon spreader has a ploy hopper whcih will make it easy to clean and wash too.

The Vicon pendulum will also avoid over spreading, and wasting material and saving you much money.


----------

